# ISC DHCP question



## gentoobob (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys...I setup my FreeBSD box as a DHCP/DNS server.  I installed these services per Bryan Hong's book "Building a Server with FreeBSD 7" exactly as he instructed.  

Here is my concern/question.  

I went to go take check out my dhcp leases and per the book and any documentation online, it says the dhcp.leases exist in /var/db/, which there is a dhcp.leases there.  However I also have /var/db/dhcp/dhcp.leases and that instance of the file is the active one.  

Is this just a change in version of ISC DHCP?  I know I didnt specify a different directory in my config file or anything.  

Just curious.  Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2009)

It should be /var/db/dhcpd/dhcp.leases and as far as I know this has always been the case. Remove the other one if you're bothered by it.


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the comfort.  haha.  just wanted to get another opinion.


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey, another question I got for you.  I noticed in the dhcp.leases file, there are multiple entries for one specific lease 192.168.1.102  and its for my Wii.  Its just over and over and over in my dhcp.leases file and its only the Wii thats doing it. And the dates and times are for today.  

Is the Wii picking up and dropping address?


----------



## tingo (Oct 27, 2009)

gentoobob said:
			
		

> I noticed in the dhcp.leases file, there are multiple entries for one specific lease 192.168.1.102  and its for my Wii.  Its just over and over and over in my dhcp.leases file and its only the Wii thats doing it. And the dates and times are for today.
> 
> Is the Wii picking up and dropping address?


I have a gadget that does the same. I just don't worry about it.
dhcpd is doing it's job, so I'm happy.


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 28, 2009)

ha, okay, sounds good to me.  Yea it works like a champ and does the ddns like it should.  I'm going to assign my Wii a static IP anyways.


----------

